# Goldfischturm



## California1 (22. März 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe Mal eine Frage. Ich würde mir gerne einen Goldfischturm (Fischsäule...) zulegen.
Sie sollte nicht größer als 50cm hoch sein und nicht breiter als 20cm.
Außerdem sollte sie nicht teurer als 45 € sein.
Hatt jemand eine gute Seite oder sonstiges mit günstigen Goldfischsäulen gefunden.
Über viele Antworten würde ich mich freuen. 

LG tfr.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

Ich denke nicht das du die fischtürme für 45euro bekommst. Ich selber habe Sie bisher nur für wesentlich mehr Geld gefunden.
Ich werde mir selber einen bauen.
Es gibt hier im Forum auch einen thread darüber.


----------



## California1 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

Ok, was schätzt du, wie viel Geld musst du für
dein ganzes Material bezahlen? Könntest du mir
helfen, indem du mir schreibst wie man so ein 
Ding baut? Vielleicht könntest du dann ja Mal 
Bilder mit Beschreibung schicken?!
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn du das schaffst 

LG tfr .


----------



## canis (23. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

Hey, hier drin findest du doch alles!

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31213/?q=Fischturm


----------



## California1 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

Wenn ich auch so ein Glas auf eine Baustahlmatte in meinen Teich stelle, kann das eventuel umkippen?

LG tfr.


----------



## Lucy79 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

das Teil hat später ein ehr hohes Gewicht, da kippt nix, aber ob die Baustahlmatte in den Teich gehört???  eher nicht....  normal stellt man die Säule auf Ziegel


----------



## Speedy 1975 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

Ich will mir eher einen kleinen Turm bauen mit Hilfe eines nano aquariums von 30x30x35.
Das halte ich für meinen sehr flachen Teich ausreichend.
Die Ziegel wollte ich mit Sand oder feinem kies grade legen und dann einfach mit grösseren Steinen etwas verdecken. Dann einfach das aquarium drauf stellen. 
Hoffe so klappt es..... Abwarten.
So ein 30l nano aquarium liegt bei 30-35 Euro im baumarkt.


----------



## California1 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

Danke für die Antworten!
Die Idee von Speedy1975 finde ich sehr gut, vielleicht könntest du mir ja Mal ein Bild von deinem Teich zeigen und mir einen Link mit dem richtigen Nano Becken schicken .

LG tfr.


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

In einem anderen Forum kann man den Bau einer Kuppel sehr gut nachverfolgen.

Es wurde eine Halbkugel aus Plexiglas ( http://www.modulor.de/shop/oxid.php...d7a02e83ce74f/cl/details/cnid/IAA/anid/180414) und ein paar Schichten Styrodur genommen.
Im Prinzip ist die Bauweise genau die Gleiche wie bei der teuren Koi-Pearl (http://www.koi-pearl.com/).

Styrodur ausreichend groß und dick, ein Loch, etwas kleiner als der Kugeldurchmesser, in das Styrodur rein und die Kuppel aufgesetzt. Abgedichtet und fertig.
Durch den Wasserdruck dichtet es sich zw. Kuppel und Unterlage selbst ab.

Bin selbst in der Versuchung so etwas nachzubauen ... 

Glas würde ich nicht nehmen. Wer weiß was passiert, wenn das Becken umgestoßen wird (wodurch auch immer). Kann es kaputt gehen???
Dann hätteste Glas im Teich.

Nimm lieber Axryl oder Plexiglas.

Mandy


----------



## California1 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

Hallo Mandy,
danke das es eine neue Antwort gibt 
Ich könnte mir doch auch einfach die Acrylglas Halbkugel von deiner angegebenen Seite mit 200mm für 33 € kaufen oder ? Die größe würde mir schon reichen.

PS: Bitte um weitere Antworten   .

LG tfr.


----------



## jolantha (30. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

Hallo* T*imo , *F*riedrich ,* R*einhard  ??
natürlich kannst Du Dir auch die kleinere Kugel kaufen, die Frage ist doch nur, 
wie groß werden Deine Fische ???
Die können sich nämlich schlecht zusammenfalten


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*



jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo* T*imo , *F*riedrich ,* R*einhard  ??



Der ist gut ... 
Ja was heißt Tfr oder besser, wie heißt Du eigentlich 

Ich weiß nicht ob das nur mit der halben Kuppel geht, schwimmt ja normalerweise. 
Kannst es ausprobieren und dann hier posten   
Wenn es nicht geht, dann holste Dir einfach noch etwas Styrodur aus dem Baumarkt (das kostet nicht die Welt) und machst das Ding eben schwimmend.

Mandy


----------



## California1 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

Hallo alle zusammen, Frohe Ostern,
Also Timo, Friedrich, Reinhart heiße ich nun nicht.
Mir bleibt jetzt noch die frage, wenn ich die kleine kaufe, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die wirklich was wirkt. Ich glaube es ist nicht , dass die Größe angegeben ist, wie hoch die Kugel ist.
Wenn sie jetzt nicht so hoch ist sieht man die Fische dadrin wahrscheinlich nicht so gut oder???

PS: Danke für weitere Antworten.

LG tfr.


----------



## koifischfan (31. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

Bedenkt, die Scheiben müssen auch mal geputzt werden. Acryl und Plexi werden schnell blind.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

Hi, erst mal Frohe Ostern alle zusammen.
Wenn die Scheiben aus Acryl u. Plexi schnell blind werden und Glas für den Teich eher nicht geeignet ist, was bleibt dann noch?
Die Idee von Mandy finde ich auch gut, könnte mir die Halbkugel auf einer kleinen "Insel" auch gut vorstellen, wie kann man sowas umsetzen? Ich kann ja Styrodur schlecht bepflanzen. Und wie kriege ich die Kugel dann sauber?
Danke für weitere Antworten.
LG  Goldkäferchen


----------



## koifischfan (31. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*



> ... und Glas für den Teich eher nicht geeignet ist, ...


Sagt wer?



> Und wie kriege ich die Kugel dann sauber?


Das sollte man bei schwierigen Formen immer bedenken. Ein Zylinder 1 Meter hoch und 30 cm Durchmesser sieht schick aus. Aber wie soll man da rein kommen?

Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, der Fischturm muß entleert werden. Reinigen kannst du im Wasser oder an Land.


----------



## California1 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

Hallo Alle zusammen, 
Das mit dem putzten ist doch kein Problem!!!
Meine Frage ist nur, wie hoch die Kugel ist und ob man die Fische gut dadrin sieht???
PS: Freue mich auf viele Antworten .

LG tfr.


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

wie hoch die Kugel ist?? ganz einfach, das ist ne Halbkugel, also 2 mal das Teil ergibt ne ganze Kugel, wenn der Durchmesser 30 cm ist, ist das Ding 15 cm hoch


----------



## California1 (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Goldfischturm*

Ok, danke aber das ist mir nicht hoch genug, dann muss ich irgendwie was anderes finden, hat gemanscht eine Idee? 

LG tfr.


----------

